

I Have a Few Things to Say About Adria - tonystubblebine
http://www.dogsandshoes.com/2013/03/adria.html

======
fuuuuuuuuuuu
Here's the thing:

If one of the two dudes had just punched her right in the face, and she
gathered up a mob of her buddies to beat him rather than reporting it to the
police, we'd all be calling her out for doing the wrong thing.

So maybe she was offended, but I don't care about her feels more than I care
about her being punched in the face. If the solution to the bigger problem -
punching in the face - is to talk directly to authorities to combat the
problem rather than drumming up a public mob, why is it different here?

You can say whatever justification for /why/ she was offended or wanted them
to stop, but this article just hand-waves at the main complaint that she
responded in a drastically unprofessional and inappropriate manner.

So, really, someone give me a compelling argument on why public mob rather
than authorities is how we deal with some, but not all problems with rights
violations in an organized and regulated environment?

